
Ktask: optimizing CPU-intensive kernel work - signa11
https://lwn.net/Articles/771169/
======
Something1234
I don't understand why parallelization of a kernel task is a good idea.
Zeroing a page shouldn't take that long. Especially on modern processors. Also
what else is a heavyweight task besides zeroing a page?

~~~
slededit
The processor may be fast but the DRAM has not kept pace. So it does take a
long time to zero pages. The CPU is mostly idle waiting on its write queue -
but from the OS perspective is not available for other work just as if it were
factoring primes.

I always thought x86 could benefit from block memmove/memset hardware external
from the CPU.

